# Dialer über TAPI-Schnittstelle



## malcolm (2 Juli 2005)

Hallo zusammen

Ich habe da mal eine Frage. Ich habe in letzter Zeit einiges über Dialer gelesen. Wir haben im Geschäft zwar einen DSL-Anschluss, doch sind unsere Telefone direkt mit den einzelnen PC's verbunden und verfügen über TAPI.
Ich habe auf a2-www.emisoft.de (Stand Januar 2005) auch einen sehr guten Bericht über Dialer gefunden. Dort wird beschrieben, dass Telefonanlagen mit einer CAPI-Schnittstelle oder USB-Anschluss mit integriertem DSL- oder ISDN-Modem keinen Schutz vor Dialern bieten. Zuerst dachte ist, in diesem Fall haben wir im Büro kein Problem, da wir ja über TAPI und nicht CAPI verfügen. doch dann habe ich etwas weitergeforscht und gesehen, dass auf www.dialerschutz.de die TAPI- und CAPI-Dialer ja zusammengefasst werden. Nun frage ich mich, ob wir mit TAPI nun doch nicht sicher sind. Können nur TAPI-Dialer über die TAPI-Schnittstelle einwählen oder ist das bei allen Dialern möglich?
Seit einigen Monaten habe ich bei der Telefongesellschaft die Online-Rechnung bestellt, d.h. alle Telefonate/Faxe können tagesaktuell im Internet abgerufen werden (2x täglich Update). Ich nehme einmal an, wenn man sich tatsächlich einen Dialer eingefangen hat, müsste man dies auf dieser Online-Rechnung sehen. Die werden ja nicht im Nachhinein abgerechnet?

Für Antworten wäre ich Euch sehr dankbar.

Gruss Malcolm


----------

